

Amazing Comcast customer service. - frankydp

I just had an amazing experience with Comcast.<p>While trying to clear up a DOCSIS boot file issue, the agent got annoyed, I guess.  The agent then simply sent a SNMP remote to my modem, and left the session before I rebooted.<p>Cable Modem Reboot from SNMP ;CM-MAC=00:00:00:00:00:00;CMTS-MAC=00:00:00:00:00:00;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; (MACs redacted)<p>http://imgur.com/lmKHm snap of the last seconds of the chat.<p>Sorry if this is out of the norm, but how long will the ISP continue to push the people that pay the most out the door.
======
chrishacken
Comcast does the same shit to me. We regularly get disconnected or
outstandingly slow response times (I'm talking like 4,000ms responses) because
their routing gear is overloaded in a particular section of Philly and they
would give me the same bullshit response over and over again. "We can send a
Comcast technician to your house,... " blah blah blah

I even sent them the traceroute to show them where and what was getting
screwed up.. and they just had no idea what I was talking about.

